# Some Things I've Made (Pic Heavy)



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here are a few pics of some things I've made recently.

Rag Quilted Table Runner


Rag Quilted Oil Lamp Mats





Stitched Print Pillow (Thread won't be showing on future ones)



Rag Quilted Coasters


Rag Quilted Baby Quilt


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

real nice!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Cute stuff!! I bought the stuff to sew a rag quilted table runner...probably a year ago...and I haven't gotten around to it. Maybe this is the inspiration I needed!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Taylor R-It's super easy and once you get started you'll be hooked!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the baby quilt!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you Macybaby!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Makes me wanna go to the sewing room and play.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Love them. I think I need a table runner like that. I'll copy you!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Can I have the pink one???? PPPPlllease? s


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice! great job!


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

The baby quilt is precious!:bow:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

one day I want to make a rag something. They are all real cute! But I want to see a pic of the oil lamp! I just love oil lamps! Depends on what day it is whether I love quilts or oil lamps better......


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

sapphira-It's for sale! Lol. 
ginnie5-I'll get a pic of the oil lamp for you.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's the oil lamp:


Please ignore the mess behind it. This oil lamp was my great-grandmother's. She passed away in 1983 at 101 years old so that tells you how old this is.


----------

